# Mizpah Eyemouth



## dgall (Nov 13, 2014)

My grandfather owned the fishing vessel Mizpah of Eyemouth in 1947. I am looking to find information on her whereabouts now and what may have happened after David Stevenson sold her in the 1950's to immigrate to Canada. Any help is appreciated.


----------

